

Not cool! Software update turns a v2 paid app to v3 trial with a paywall. - bangbang
http://www.haystacksoftware.com/arq/arq2_release_notes.html

======
jameswyse
It's a bit of a dick move, but couldn't you just not install the update? If it
bothers you there's a million other backup apps out there.

